# Brother Convertible KX 395



## foxglove

I have had a Brother Convertible knitting machine for a number of years and have recently gone back to knitting on it.

I am finding that when I knit the second row of the cast on it keeps getting stuck when going over the needles in working position.

Can anyone give me any ideas as to what I am doing wrong. thanks


----------



## Bpcrafty

Hi, Check the sponge bar....at least that is what was causing my issue! They disintegrate after a while.

They are on eBay from a US seller.
Beware there are bad sponges out there.
A discussion on sponges was posted on this site some time back.


----------



## foxglove

Bpcrafty said:


> Hi, Check the sponge bar....at least that is what was causing my issue! They disintegrate after a while.
> 
> They are on eBay from a US seller.
> Beware there are bad sponges out there.
> A discussion on sponges was posted on this site some time back.


thanks for your advice. I will check the sponge bar and get a new one if I need to.


----------



## Ferol Pat

I am in South Africa, and have the same problem with my Empisal sponge bar. VERY difficult to get spare parts (even new machines) in this country


----------



## frogzone

Also make sure you have enough tension holding your knitting down, so the stitches don't jump off the needles and get caught up.... If you know what I mean... Sorry that's a bit garbled hope you understand.


----------



## Ferol Pat

yes do understand. Needles are not flush with the bed (up in the air a bit) with no knitting. Cant cast on needles keep catching on the linker (that connects the two carriages main and ribber) I sure its that sponge bar


----------



## Entity

Your Brother KX-395 does not have a sponge bar but rather a sponge _strip_. To replace it, you'd need to take out all the needles. Here's instruction on how to replace your sponge strip: http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-for-changing-sponge-strip-on.html
The instruction showed a different model but it's pretty much the same as your model knitting machine.

When I did mine, I purchased a sponge strip from Distinctive Knits: http://store.dknits.com/pd-kx-350-kh-400-sponge-bar-needle-presser.cfm

Once you've changed the sponge strip, use weights that came with your knitting machine and hang them along the cast-on comb. It will help stitches to stay on the needles.


----------



## foxglove

Entity said:


> Your Brother KX-395 does not have a sponge bar but rather a sponge _strip_. To replace it, you'd need to take out all the needles. Here's instruction on how to replace your sponge strip: http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-for-changing-sponge-strip-on.html
> The instruction showed a different model but it's pretty much the same as your model knitting machine.
> 
> When I did mine, I purchased a sponge strip from Distinctive Knits: http://store.dknits.com/pd-kx-350-kh-400-sponge-bar-needle-presser.cfm
> 
> Once you've changed the sponge strip, use weights that came with your knitting machine and hang them along the cast-on comb. It will help stitches to stay on the needles.


Thanks for your advice. I've just got back from a weekend away but will take a look tomorrow . I was told at the store in Taunton that the KX395 is no longer made and they can't get spares. I will have to look into this and if it is going to be too expensive, get a new machine.


----------



## jaysclark

foxglove said:


> Thanks for your advice. I've just got back from a weekend away but will take a look tomorrow . I was told at the store in Taunton that the KX395 is no longer made and they can't get spares. I will have to look into this and if it is going to be too expensive, get a new machine.


No Brother machines are made any more. The only new machines are Silver Reed. You can get sponge strips on Ebay for about £10 and I think they will work.


----------



## 30Knitter

Sponge strips are available for your machine, I'm just not sure which one will work. Double check the length. Sponge strips for the KX350 will work. I'm not sure if they will be too short, but the sponge for the LK150 might work too.


----------



## foxglove

30Knitter said:


> Sponge strips are available for your machine, I'm just not sure which one will work. Double check the length. Sponge strips for the KX350 will work. I'm not sure if they will be too short, but the sponge for the LK150 might work too.


Thanks for your advice. I'm going to do a search on the net to find a stockist in the UK so that I can buy one to replace the old one. Hope fully that will work and the machine will run smoother.


----------



## jaysclark

foxglove said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'm going to do a search on the net to find a stockist in the UK so that I can buy one to replace the old one. Hope fully that will work and the machine will run smoother.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Crafts-/14339/i.html?_sac=1&_from=R40&_nkw=sponge+strip

quick selection of what is currently available on Ebay UK check with suppliers which one you need for yours.


----------



## Redhead1951

foxglove said:


> I have had a Brother Convertible knitting machine for a number of years and have recently gone back to knitting on it.
> 
> I am finding that when I knit the second row of the cast on it keeps getting stuck when going over the needles in working position.
> 
> Can anyone give me any ideas as to what I am doing wrong. thanks


You don't say which cast on method you use, but if cast on too tightly the second row will get jammed. This is especially a problem with the "e" cast on and the latch hook cast on.


----------



## foxglove

Redhead1951 said:


> You don't say which cast on method you use, but if cast on too tightly the second row will get jammed. This is especially a problem with the "e" cast on and the latch hook cast on.


I'm casting on as the instruction book says for 1x1 rib. Pushing every other needle to position B, knitting with waste yarn hanging the comb and weights after first row, then knit with main yarn.


----------



## Entity

foxglove said:


> I'm casting on as the instruction book says for 1x1 rib. Pushing every other needle to position B, knitting with waste yarn hanging the comb and weights after first row, then knit with main yarn.


The cast on technique you've described is also called the Simple Cast-on, the EON (Every Other Needle) Cast-on, the Weaving Cast-on, the Quick/Fast cast-on. All those names are referring to the same type of cast-on. The technique may differ depending on the capability of machine model.

You're doing it correctly, and it sounded like you are in needing of a new sponge strip.


----------



## foxglove

Thank you to everyone who gave me advice. 

I found that the sponge bar had perished and was looking on the net to find a replacement when my husband said that as my machine was over 20 years old and obsolete he would buy me a new one instead of spending money on a sponge bar and find it did not fit.

I'm now looking round at the different machines available and trying to decide which one I want.


----------



## 30Knitter

If all your old machine needed was a sponge bar, I would still invest in one. Your new machine will cost you lot more than a sponge bar.


----------



## Entity

I agree with 30Knitter. Don't get confused between a sponge _bar_ and a sponge _strip[/b]. A sponge bar has a metal bar on 1 side, the sponge strip doesn't. You can even make your own if you're crafty. If you buy a sponge strip that is too long, just simply cut it back to the size needed. Check eBay listing in UK. You should be able to at least buy a sponge strip and needles for your KX-395.

You have a very nice model knitting machine and it's one that is often sought after. Even if your husband wants to buy you a new one, keep this one for awhile until you're sure you want to get rid of it._


----------



## susieknitter

foxglove said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'm going to do a search on the net to find a stockist in the UK so that I can buy one to replace the old one. Hope fully that will work and the machine will run smoother.


You could try the following knitting machine stockists/repairers.
Metropolitan in Cheshire...... tel: 01270 628414
BSK in Bedford......tel: 01234 217096
David Drummond at Edinburgh Wools......tel: 01315 397766

If you do have a new machine please don't send this one to the tip. The sponge can be replaced and there are plenty of people that would love it.
If you phone any of the above and find that they don't have what you need ask their advice on where it can be found and how to do it.
Mark and Carol at Metropolitan, the lady at BSK and David at Drummond wools are all very helpful.


----------



## susieknitter

I have just found this wanted ad on Preloved. If you are set on buying another machine this person wants the model that you have for spares only. The money that you get from selling yours could go towards a new machine.
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3606?keyword=knitting%20machine&startrow=21&maxrows=20


----------



## foxglove

Thanks again for all the information you have given me. My husband took my old machine to the tip on Tuesday.

It was our Ruby Anniversary in April and as he did not give me a gift at the time he is going to buy me a new machine. I prefer gifts that I can use and enjoy rather than ones that get put in a cupboard never to be seen again.


----------



## susieknitter

What a crying shame that it has been taken to the tip. Someone else could possibly have repaired it or would have been over the moon to have it just for the needles and tools.
Hopefully someone at the tip will see the value in it and rescue it from it's grave.


----------



## nannie343

What is the difference in the KH395 and the Beother KH 400 knitting machines.
Rhonda


----------



## 30Knitter

nannie343 said:


> What is the difference in the KH395 and the Beother KH 400 knitting machines.
> Rhonda


Probably not a lot. Both are plastic machines. The only difference may be gauge.


----------



## nannie343

Thank you for the information.
Rhonda


----------



## Daeanarah

I would like to get a kx395 knitting machine.


----------



## Reba1

I've compared the manuals side by side, and I can't find any difference. I had both the KH390 and the KH400 - they were different only in that the 390 did not have an intarsia setting on the carriage. The 395 and 400 both do. All three were convertible (4.5/9 mm) machines. 

They were great little machines, and could even be extended by taking the ends apart and adding sections from one to the other. Then use an extra long LK150 sponge strip.


----------



## MKDesigner

I would definitely replace the sponge strip. Sounds like the lack of a good sponge strip is causing those needles to rise and get in the way. When you pull the old one out be sure to attach a strong string to the other end so when you go to put the new one in, use a safety pin to attach the string end to make it easier to pull the new one through the channel.
Marge


----------



## bingobella

Hi I have just bought one of these machines does it knit bigger with the 4.5 than a normal machine as I knitted to pattern for cardigan 26 inch chest and it turned out 36 inch


----------



## MKDesigner

Quick tip when changing sponge strips: attach a long piece of yarn with a safety pin to the end you are not pulling on so when you do pull it out you have got the yarn in the channel where the sponge strip goes. 

Much easier to attach that yarn to the end of the new sponge strip and gently work it along in to the channel. Be sure to completely clean the channel once you have the old sponge strip out. The yarn in there won't interfere with cleaning. I do that all the time with my Brother 390 convertible.

Marge


----------



## MrsMiharo

I just bought a Brother KX390  i did not know you could connect more than one?!! Awesome


----------



## vislandgirl54

Did you hang your cast on combs after the first row?


----------



## MKDesigner

Sponge strip as most suggested is my guess. I have the 390 Convertible and that was my issue after the machine sat in the closet for over 4 years and we live in the high very dry desert.
Marge


----------



## HKelley350

I also have the Brother Convertible. Replaced my sponge strip last year. As you know you will have to take out your needles, clean them, and clean out the channel where the old sponge strip was laying. Use that time to clean your machine. Once you put in the new sponge strip and your clean needles, lightly spray your machine with something like Bond American Easy Knit Spray (for plastic bed machines), and enjoy making beautiful items. If, perchance, you need some new needles, they are not expensive. The Knitting Closet sells a pack of 10 needles for $14.95 plus shipping. Purchasing one pack will meet your need to replace a bent needle or two.


----------



## helenr1

Oh my gosh, foxglove! 

Your sweet hubby has no idea that he may well have contributed to the addiction of our next knitting machine-aholic! (Many of us own lots of personal machines - we just can't help it!)

I'd bet he will soon see the error of his ways, including dumping that machine in the tip! 

Bless his heart - he has no idea what he's in for now, LOL!


----------



## Azzara

helenr1 said:


> Oh my gosh, foxglove!
> Your sweet hubby has no idea that he may well have contributed to the addiction of our next knitting machine-aholic! (Many of us own lots of personal machines - we just can't help it!)
> I'd bet he will soon see the error of his ways, including dumping that machine in the tip!
> Bless his heart - he has no idea what he's in for now, LOL!


But, with just a little bit of support from our family, knitting machine-aholics are the happiest people around. lol


----------



## helenr1

Thanks Azzara - joking aside, that's really the most important part. 

I'm sure that he will soon see that too - may even get addicted himself.


----------



## HKelley350

A new sponge bar would cost you $16-20. When you order from a company that specializes in knitting machine sponge bars, they will send you the right one. Well, unless your hubby just wants to buy you something (maybe as a pre-Christmas gift--LOL!)


----------



## DJ730

I recently purchased a Brother KX-395 convertible knitting machine and it is missing needles does anyone know where I can purchase these needles I need alot of them.


Sincerely,
DJ


----------



## MKDesigner

For all sorts of accessories I would take a look at either The Knitting Closet or Distinctive Knits. I've had excellent service from both places. In fact, I need to order a few things, like bobbins. My 400 carriage for my Brother 390 does intarsia which I used to do many moons ago on another machine. Been fiddling a wee bit with this machine trying out some baby picture knits. I keep forgetting to wrap the yarn ends. LOL. I'm doing great at making the odd and end holes and frogging. I'll get into the swing of it ... eventually.
Marge


----------



## MKDesigner

nannie343 said:


> What is the difference in the KH395 and the Beother KH 400 knitting machines.
> Rhonda


Hi Rhonda,

I believe my 390 (convertible) is the same as the 395. I have the carriage for the 400 and it will do intarsia an also has two yarn feeder slots for doing plating. I do a lot of plating and have been fiddling with Intarsia, which I've not done in decades. You should be able to download the 395 & the 400 manual (free) at www.machineknittingetc.com. and compare them.

Marge


----------

